
Communicating when your product is on a roller coaster of uptime and downtime - wrburgess
https://www.ctothink.com/episodes/2018-03-07-12.html
======
wrburgess
In the 12th episode of the CTO Think podcast, we found ourselves stranded,
mid-ride on the Expedition Everest roller coaster at Disney World's Animal
Kingdom. Following our rescue, and during an in-person recording from Orlando,
we talk about how a tech manager should handle technical downtime, service
interruptions, and critical alerts for users, executives, and investors that
depend on services.

